# Baseboard, How do you trim out a bullnose corner



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

cut the ends at 22.5* and a filler ith 22.5* goes between the two baords as they meet at the corner to wrap aroung the rounded shape better


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Apply Kingfisher's advice. Do some test cuts, and dry-run mock-ups, till you get the hang of it.

The corner will look similar to this:


----------



## kcdave (Jan 19, 2008)

ya, that will definately take a few test cuts, wish I was painting mine too 

Thanks tho, I like that idea better.


----------



## TimN8er (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for all you input back then. It helped me with a clients house today. I never had to install baseboard around these corners before. A quick look up before i head out solved the issue. Cheers.


----------

